# whats the future of snowboarding?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

As long as they still let me on the lift, I don't give a rat's ass.

Really. Maybe the numbers go up, maybe they go down. Maybe some snowboard companies fold, maybe a couple of new ones pop up.

But really, at our level -- people who ride for fun -- how much difference is it going to make?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^Yep.

This is like the first downturn snowboarding has experienced. For the record, skiing has been dying and reborn since the 60's. It was dying in the 80's then snowboarding saved the industry. It was dying in the 90's and then snowboarding saved it again by skiing cribbing the side cut and making parabolic skis. So it goes. I am not too worried about it.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

... this thread again.... really?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

You might find these articles to be an interesting read;

SNOWBOARDING: An Analysis From A Snowboarder -

Snowboarding Officially Dead According to One Skier -


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

If it means better deals come May - Sept for equipment who cares 

Seriously though. I think it's still holding it's own. Seems to me to be about even when I look at the little kids taking lessons. Maybe a bit more skiing, but it's not too warped.

It seems to me that you see a lot of < 22 year olds on the slopes, and a lot of 30+, but there is a bit of a gap in between where many people take a hiatus when they have to be out on their own. And for whatever reason it seems more skiers start back in. Maybe I'm way off on this, but it's my limited perception at least.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

the future...self propelled into the bc...leave the sheepeoples


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

there are so many "content farm" articles on the internet these days, that a lot of what you read is just verbal junk someone wrote to fill space... Outside magazine has evolved in that direction IMO- targeted to yuppie gearheads. 
Some people just don't "get" snowboarding, and I would feel sorry for them if I didn't have my own life to live.....


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I do know this as a recent newbie ex-Skier most not all preface !!!
you can ski basic runs after an 1-2 hour lesson. This is not the case with snowboarding. 
This is with the average person coming to the hill never riden before, never touched a board or a chairlift. 

You can flame, debunk, throw out stats, what ever.... but we have all seen this and know it as fact. 

Not that this is killing, draining or moving boarders to skiing. Just an observation


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's always in a state of flux. Snowboarding has gotten older. The biggest age group that made snowboarding popular from 1995 to 2005 has aged. A lot have stopped riding because of career, kids, life, stupidity/skiing being easier and a lot are coming back because the kids are old enough to ride again. See where we're at in 5 years. 

As far as the snowboard industry goes that's just fucked.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> ...
> 
> As far as the snowboard industry goes that's just fucked.


Can you expand on that a bit? As a longtime rider who makes boards last for as many years as I can, I don't really follow the industry that much (since I am seldom in the market for new stuff), but am curious.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Rising prices in China. Factory foreclosures, companies stiffing factories. Over production, online killing brick and mortar, decline in people doing it, switching to skiing, rising costs of entry, barrier of entry. It's not just one specific thing it's a lot of issues. 

The biggest being the complacency of the people in it and their short sighted nature to see past the next day. To quote the owner of The Interior Plains Project "there's too many poseurs in positions".


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

I really don't care. I started riding about 25 years ago and always will. The only way I will ever ski is on a split board.

It also depends on where you ride. Seems like most places I go out west, skiers are definitely in the majority by far and there are way more of them that act like douchebags about it out there. Out here on the ice coast, it seems like it is usually still about 50/50 lately. But I have noticed a trend in more young people on skis even out here these days. They borrowed a lot from snowboarding and it must have made it seem cooler to young people again. 

Back in the day, people would get all kinds of pissed off when skiers would ride through the park...now you have half pipe skiing as an Olympic sport.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Haven't you heard? Snowboarding's a fad that will die off just like SkiBlades.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Interesting....
seems to mirror what has happened to industry, in general, in our country in a few ways...

I hope Never Summer continues to manufacture in Denver.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

Nivek said:


> Haven't you heard? Snowboarding's a fad that will die off just like SkiBlades.


unless someone on the internets invents quick-entry bindings; I'm looking at you Kickstarter!


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

In the future, snowbaords won't slide on the snow, they'll hover over it!

This is the future of snowboarding!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The ebbs and flows of markets. Yet, every company in every market thinks they're entitled to year over year growth no matter what and they make business decisions based on the assumption of that constant growth. Dumb.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

5 years ago only lumberjacks, peado uncles and god botherers would even consider wearing a beard.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> 5 years ago only lumberjacks, peado uncles and god botherers would even consider wearing a beard.


Ha, yea... thought it's pretty funny how _all_ guys in the circle of friends began to get a hairy face. Thought it has something to do with the hair ON the heads is getting thinner


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I haven't been completely clean shaven since I was about 15. Always rocking some type of facial hair. I'll be glad once all the hipsters decide it's not cool anymore and start shaving again.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Ha, yea... thought it's pretty funny how _all_ guys in the circle of friends began to get a hairy face. Thought it has something to do with the hair ON the heads is getting thinner


Although I've got a lot more forehead than I used to have, It ain't gone on top yet!

I've had my beard since I was in the Navy! Always said if the top got thin, I was never gonna do a douchey comb-over like Trump, or grow it long & stringy in back like some,… If it ever does go completely? I'll shave my head and grow the beard out like ZZTop! Maybe braid it so it ain't whippin' me in the face whenever I board, bike, or ride an MC!!! 2:



btw,.. That picture of the two "Hipster Douche Bags?" The only "Beards" those guys are really concerned with? Are the women they hang around with so people won't think they're "Queer" for ea. other!!!

Seriously??? Who the fuck walks around looking like that?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

No offence to you guys but you see my point? Your beards are not 'fashion', you like them/they suit you. You snowboard because you love it. Some people just prefer it sideways.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

There's a name for people without beards.................women.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Big Foot said:


> In the future, snowbaords won't slide on the snow, they'll hover over it!
> 
> This is the future of snowboarding!


Hover or not I've got to get me some of that boot/binding combo.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Snow Hound said:


> No offence to you guys but you see my point? Your beards are not 'fashion', you like them/they suit you. You snowboard because you love it. Some people just prefer it sideways.


I actually have a beard because I'm lazy and hate shaving. But I've been lazy and hated shaving before beards became "fashionable".


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

so, the future of snowboarding is everyone grows a beard and starts skiing... and dresses like a hipster ?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

My beard is much more a function of not shaving than growing a beard. 

Fuck shaving. Sometimes you get scratchy though and its nice. Shaving cuz it feels good is cool, shaving for the human race is bullshit!

Fuck neckties and collars.

Fuck anything that is clinging from the past for no reason, fuck all that shit.

Future in our hands, NOW.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

The future of snowboarding is beards people.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Snow Hound said:


> 5 years ago only lumberjacks, peado uncles and god botherers would even consider wearing a beard.


those ARE pedophiles, Billy...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

td.1000 said:


> unless someone on the internets invents quick-entry bindings; I'm looking at you Kickstarter!





Snerboard said:


> Already done
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1427643595/strewth-step-in-snowboard-bindings



Yeah! *Those* things were exactly the point behind td's sarcasm! :computer1: :facepalm3:


----------



## Snerboard (Sep 9, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Yeah! *Those* things were exactly the point behind td's sarcasm! :computer1: :facepalm3:


yeh my bad, just read it again properly haha


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Snerboard said:


> yeh my bad, just read it again properly haha


_Ssssss-Ok!_ You're new! You couldn't know we've already got a long thread trashing them!!!


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm hoping the future is that 90% of todays posers will sell their stuff and take up something else, dont care what, just something else.

I miss the days of being one of 10-20 total riders on the hill. I work with a good number of younger guys and I cant get over how many of them say "they used to snowboard", it makes me wonder "did they get in it for the passion or more then likely the fashion" 

The amount of "riders" I see in huge groups standing at the enterance to the lift lines drives me crazy, but I guess I'd rather them stand there texting, smoking, b.s'ing, then tracking up the pow.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

The future of snowboarding is that I'm going to go up the mountain every chance I get, ride until my legs won't hold me up, then go home. Rinse, repeat, until they close for the season.

:hairy:


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Don't worry, skiing isn't doing all that well either. I have friends who are really high up in the ski industry including a good friend who won a medal in Sochi. Nordica isn't doing too well and the others aren't exactly racking in the cash either.

As for me, I got the same mentality as Donutz. Besides, snowboarding isn't going anywhere so nothing to worry about.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

The only thing that can probably kill snowboarding is when they invent hover boards, and while my hover board is charging I will strap on my snowboard for a throwback ride.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

DaveMcI said:


> The only thing that can probably kill snowboarding is when they invent hover boards.


that and global warming of course.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Two things that will kill snowboarding. 

1) Climate change, global warming, thermonuclear war resulting in nuclear winter, etc. etc. 

2) The snowboard industry.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Two things that will kill snowboarding.
> 
> 1) Climate change, global warming, thermonuclear war resulting in nuclear winter, etc. etc.
> 
> 2) The snowboard industry.


If any snowboards survived a thermonuclear war then nuclear winter would probably make for some great snowboarding...


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Resort prices are a huge contributor. Declining economy means less money. People can still find discounted gear but lift ticket prices continue to only go up. Look at Meadows on Mount Hood. If you buy ya season pass in November (rookie mistake to make but still) it's $800! And this isn't a resort like in CO or Utah, this is a bare bones ski resort without even a real lodge. Or you can pay $80 a pop for a day ticket. You and the misses want to go for a 3 day trip you're down $500 in just lift tickets to ride one weekend. Who can afford that? If I didn't get free season passes I don't know how I'd afford to ride.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

:iagree::iagree:


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> There's a name for people without beards.................women.


here in my country mens personal number starts with 3, womens with 4 and if you grow a beard - 3.5 

in my short snowboarding experience, two of my friends droped skiing over snowboarding just before I started snowboarding, three friend droped skiing over snowboarding during last three years. Now I don't have friends who ski, just some acquaintances do that shit.

All, who droped, did that because of lack of challenges and fun. Ofc, they were not in the level of competing, but if after two or three times in snowdome and one day on blues-reds you are completely able to do blacks - it's not interesting at all.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

kosmoz said:


> All, who droped, did that because of lack of challenges and fun. Ofc, they were not in the level of competing, but if after two or three times in snowdome and one day on blues-reds you are completely able to do blacks - it's not interesting at all.



It's easier to 'learn' how to ski, but I guarantee you that it takes a much longer time to get GOOD at skiing than it does to get GOOD at snowboarding.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Alkasquawlik said:


> It's easier to 'learn' how to ski, but I guarantee you that it takes a much longer time to get GOOD at skiing than it does to get GOOD at snowboarding.


Well, not really, it could be true back in the days, but now professional snowboarding is at totally different level, everywhere triple and very soon quadruple corks, 1440's, 1600's , 450 ins, 270 outs... Out of the reach for a regular Joe.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

kosmoz said:


> Well, not really, it could be true back in the days, but now professional snowboarding is at totally different level, everywhere triple and very soon quadruple corks, 1440's, 1600's , 450 ins, 270 outs... Out of the reach for a regular Joe.


What are you smoking. Being "good" doesn't mean doing all that shit.

The common belief is that snowboarding is harder for the first 2-3 days and then skiing is harder to master. From what I've seen that's probably correct.

Are you aware that skiiers are doing pretty crazy tricks now too? Didn't you watch Sochi?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

It's all in good hands


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ She single?


----------



## zoom111 (Dec 14, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> ^ She single?



Are you totally sure it's a she ? :shrug:


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Nothing is killing snowboarding. Not sure where people even got this idea. Aside from a spike in 2011, it's remained steady. In fact, skiing is actually declining.

It's about as true as people claiming that online shopping is killing local shops. Which is not at all. What actually happened is sales are increasing at specialty shops, but people are buying more shit overall. They'll spend just as much at the shop but buy a ton of extras online. 

See the numbers:

SIA Snow Sports Fact Sheet - SnowSports Retailers - SnowSports Industries America


I wish it were dying though. Hills are way too crowded.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Manicmouse said:


> kosmoz said:
> 
> 
> > Well, not really, it could be true back in the days, but now professional snowboarding is at totally different level, everywhere triple and very soon quadruple corks, 1440's, 1600's , 450 ins, 270 outs... Out of the reach for a regular Joe.
> ...


Im not smokin anything, and you? Whats so hard on mastering skis? What do you call mastering skis? Are you even able to carve on snowboard and leave deep trench afrer yourself?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*to be fair i stumbled upon these pics and had to find an excuse, thought of our buddy*

Kozmos, quit pestering the natives!

Shouldn't you be out with the boys










or partying hard like you and the lady do every weekend?


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

shouln'd you be hanging out with your sistas?









btw, I bet my house you have never fucked a lady even half as good/fit looking like in picture you posted


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

pshhh you've posted that picture before.

at least try to be creative.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

try to be educated and don't mix slavs with baltics.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

lab49232 said:


> Resort prices are a huge contributor. Declining economy means less money. People can still find discounted gear but lift ticket prices continue to only go up. Look at Meadows on Mount Hood. If you buy ya season pass in November (rookie mistake to make but still) it's $800! And this isn't a resort like in CO or Utah, this is a bare bones ski resort without even a real lodge. Or you can pay $80 a pop for a day ticket. You and the misses want to go for a 3 day trip you're down $500 in just lift tickets to ride one weekend. Who can afford that? If I didn't get free season passes I don't know how I'd afford to ride.


Yea, its amazing the cost of lift tickets. I paid about 45euros or so in Kitzbuhel, but that place is HUGE. They also had a 50% off day while I was there which was nice. $80 for a shit mountain is insane. These clowns need to find better ways to run the resorts, but its gotta be expensive to run all those snow making machines when it doesn't dump.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

The future of snowboarding? A new generation is comming.








We may be less in number, but the passion will go on. These kids grow up on boards, they'll be incredible good - they already are! I've already problems to follow the 10yo of a friend. 

The other future I see for splitboards, especially for us "older" folks. Many friends stoed snowboarding when they became more and more into hiking and swapped the board for touring skis as hiking with the board on your back is just cumbersome. Splits are not yet big here.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

kosmoz said:


> Well, not really, it could be true back in the days, but now professional snowboarding is at totally different level, everywhere triple and very soon quadruple corks, 1440's, 1600's , 450 ins, 270 outs... Out of the reach for a regular Joe.


Ya, you're a retard.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Obviously, since we're all here, obsessively talking about sliding sideways, I presume I'm not the only one who feels this way,.. But how many others here look at the skiers they see at their locals, and think, "That just looks Boring as hell?" :shrug:

I mean I see so many of them moving down slope, hands & arms dangling at their sides, standing straight as an arrow, slack jawed, somewhat dis-interested or dull expression on their faces! Just sliding down, left-right, left-right to the bottom! (_…when they're not cutting across the hill in front of me, or running into me from behind that is!_)

I understand that in skiing, as with snowboarding, the "park rats" are a different matter as far as taking their chosen rides and riding them dynamically, or even extreme.

But as far as just your plain ol' vanilla resort visitor,..? From what I've seen, I honestly can't understand how skiing could _EVER_ be in a position to outpace or kill off interest in snowboarding. Even without the Park and trick riding aspects!

IMO, sideways is _soo_ much more fun, dynamic, challenging and interesting! Even when only riding the groomers at the shitty little local! Now when you can take that action to a real resort? One with varied and challenging terrain, deep POW, off piste possibilities? 

Snowboarding just seems to be so far ahead of skiing for offering all kinds of fun and thrills at every skill level you ride!!! Skiing really doesn't seem to get all that interesting to me until you're doing high speed slalom runs at Sochi! :shrug:  


…Apologies to those of you that come from, or still dabble in the "2 planks!" (not really!) :signlol:


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> Obviously, since we're all here, obsessively talking about sliding sideways, I presume I'm not the only one who feels this way,.. But how many others here look at the skiers they see at their locals, and think, "That just looks Boring as hell?" :shrug:
> 
> I mean I see so many of them moving down slope, hands & arms dangling at their sides, standing straight as an arrow, slack jawed, somewhat dis-interested or dull expression on their faces! Just sliding down, left-right, left-right to the bottom! (_…when they're not cutting across the hill in front of me, or running into me from behind that is!_)
> 
> ...


Your interest/passion vs someone else's interest/passion. Who are you to judge someone else's opinion or passions?


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Your interest/passion vs someone else's interest/passion. Who are you to judge someone else's opinion or passions?


I see a skier. GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Half of my crew skis.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

kosmoz said:


> I see a skier. GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE.


lulz.

@snowklinger - exactly, I have a bunch of friends that ski and fucking rip. I don't give a shit what you're riding on as long as you're good company and can keep up with the riding pace.

The whole skiers vs snowboarder debate is so outdated and archaic and the only people bringing it up are kooks.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Snowboarding is expensive.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Snowboarding's comin to an end, global warming's gonna melt all the snow, gear's too expensive these days, blah blah, fucking blah!!!!!

I see more people on the hill than ever before, I see more pow vids and hear of people's pow experiences than ever before, I see people that don't just have one board but a whole quiver that includes boards that they don't even ride in them, and I see more and more people that are doin huge amount of days on the hill, along with overseas travel nearly every year!!!!!

Yep, shit's definitely changed!!!!!

There's no common sense these days!!!!!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

All I know is that when I was my sons age (10) my brother, and half of our friends started skiing. We were all middle class family and managed to afford it. Also, being in new england but hardly snow country we have lost about 1/2 of our affordable ski areas since then. The closest Vermont real areas are 2.5 hours away and that puts it out of reach of most large population areas.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Where I live it takes us 5-6 Hours to get to the snow!!!!!

Many of us will travel down and back on the same day just to go ride!!!!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Where I live it takes us 5-6 Hours to get to the snow!!!!!
> 
> Many of us will travel down and back on the same day just to go ride!!!!


Did you always have to drive that far though? Obviously people do it, but the ratio of those that do drop way down as you head away from the mountains.

I know I never would have learned if I didnt have a 700' local mountain a half hour away. Unfortunately those are mostly gone. the late 80s early 90s were brutal on them. They were almost all private owned non corporate with shallow pockets.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

f00bar said:


> Did you always have to drive that far though? Obviously people do it, but the ratio of those that do drop way down as you head away from the mountains.
> 
> I know I never would have learned if I didnt have a 700' local mountain a half hour away. Unfortunately those are mostly gone. the late 80s early 90s were brutal on them. They were almost all private owned non corporate with shallow pockets.


Yeah, even the the closest real towns (other than the seasonal types) are 2-3 hours away minimum from the resorts!!!!!

And I guess you could say the same thing about small businesses of all types, fallin by the wayside due to the almighty dollar, and the ever increasin shrewdness of the consumer!!!!!

Bricks and Mortar has suffered at the hands of the Internet, but this doesn't mean we consume less!!!!! Most likely it's been the opposite!!!!!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Snowboarding is waaaay more expensive to get started than golf; the traditional rich boy sport.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Where I live it takes us 5-6 Hours to get to the snow!!!!!
> 
> Many of us will travel down and back on the same day just to go ride!!!!


daym! thats some g-shit, i thought my 2.5 hr drive was bad!:bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

It's an inherent problem when we live in such a big land mass, small population, with a very small contained alpine region!!!!! 

Beaches are no more than 10mins away for most of us though!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

kosmoz said:


> Im not smokin anything, and you? Whats so hard on mastering skis? What do you call mastering skis? Are you even able to carve on snowboard and leave deep trench afrer yourself?


Yes, because we have mountains in these here parts unlike certain flat countries in Eastern Europe!



kosmoz said:


> try to be educated and don't mix slavs with baltics.


Will agree with you on this point, being 50% Baltic myself


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Snowboarding is waaaay more expensive to get started than golf; the traditional rich boy sport.


Not really most people own some waterproofs and a days lift ticket and gear hire is probably about the same as a days golf gear hire, plus a round of golf and golf lessons at my local course are way more than snowboard lessons at my local slope. Snowboard gear can be bought dirt cheap if you look for it the same as you can buy a cheap set of clubs and bag.
Skiing is the rich boy winter sport, skiing gear is way more expensive than snowboarding gear. Just look at the ski brands how much more the top end gear is compared to snowboarding top end brands.

The main problem (not that I see it as one) most kids start off on skis as most resorts will teach them to ski younger than snowboard, it's just easier after a few lessons they can snowplough down most slopes without falling over which make them happy. Snowboarding you spend you first few lessons falling over. 
My daughter skis she races slalom and is pretty handy on a mountain for a 10 year old, I've asked her if she wants to learn to board and she just says "why would I want to go back to learning and waste my holiday on the baby slopes". So unless she does a season in a few years I can't see her going on a snowboard and this is fine with me I don't have to wait around and we can go wherever we want on the mountain.

And as for whats so hard about mastering skis erm have you ever skied?? They learn to snowplough, then parallel between turns, then skidded parallel turns this is where most people stop, then you get into dynamic parallel, then carving and it takes a darn sight more skill and control to carve on skis than on a snowboard. After all that you then get into off piste which again is a darn sight harder than on a board. 
Snowboarding on the other hand the learning curve is steeper but it's not that hard to snowboard, off piste even with dodgy technique is pretty easy for most and to carve isn't too difficult as your only controlling one edge.

As for the future of snowboarding I'll carry on as long as my body allows, as long as I can buy gear when needed and the snow keeps falling. When one of these things stops I'll stop. As for what everyone else does I don't give a shit as long as it make them happy and keeps the lifts turning.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Board for as long as weather and climate permits...but then its dh...we'll seen how long the body tolerates it.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Board for as long as weather and climate permits...but then its dh...we'll seen how long the body tolerates it.


Did you finally try kitesurfing?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

neni said:


> Did you finally try kitesurfing?


unfortunately no....been waaay too busy


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Board for as long as weather and climate permits...but then its dh...*we'll seen how long the body tolerates it.*


Oh,.. the body should be fine with DH. As long as you stay up on those two rubber circles that is!  It's only when you come off of them unexpectedly and the body winds up on the ground that the difficulty in tolerating it starts! :sarcasm: :signlol:

Enjoy Wrath!! Where you live, you should have some really great trails to explore! :thumbsup:



-edit-
…and don't forget, you use a very_ l-i-i-i-ight_ touch on those front brakes!


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Kiteboarding is awesome. Takes some skill with a kite though. If you don't already know how, i would suggest learning to fly stunt kites pretty well(2 string and 4 string) before spending your money/time with a kiteboarding lesson. It is a huge advantage as kiteboarding is really way more about kit skills than board skills. The first time i did it i took a lesson with one other guy. Because i grew up flying stunt kites i was able to get up, ride, and even ride up wind pretty easily. The other guy struggled a lot just trying to control the kite and never got up. If you know anyone who kiteboards ask to borrow their trainer kite if they have one.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

taco tuesday said:


> If you know anyone who kiteboards ask to borrow their trainer kite if they have one.


But be sure, it _is_ a trainer kite and don't beliefe that guy who tells you (noob) oh sure, try that C4, it's a nice kite when you get used to it. Hoooolyyyyy...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> But be sure, it _is_ a trainer kite and don't beliefe that guy who tells you (noob) oh sure, try that C4, it's a nice kite when you get used to it. Hoooolyyyyy...


I can see the YouTube clip now,…! Our little neni getting hoisted 40-50-60ft up in the air before getting dropped n dragged by her "nice beginner kite!" :signlol:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> I can see the YouTube clip now,…! Our little neni getting hoisted 40-50-60ft up in the air before getting dropped n dragged by her "nice beginner kite!" :signlol:


Haha, not as dramatic, only handfull ft up, but some dragging n eating dirt was included . 

If you're going to try, take a lesson with proper beginner gear! An out of control kite is an uncomfortable beast :huh:


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Board for as long as weather and climate permits...but then its dh...we'll seen how long the body tolerates it.


Whoa nice rig wrath! How long you been riding (mtb)? I'm on a 100 mm FS XC bike that I've kinda-sorta converted to more of a trail bike. Next bike is going to be beefier, all-around bike. 120-140 mm travel. I love DH but the northeast is 90% various degrees of XC riding. Don't have the motivation to pigeon hole myself in a DH-only bike, when there's so much terrain a decent trail bike can handle just fine and still head to the lift accessed stuff when it needs to.

Realized I haven't posted in this thread since I started...ha. I'm in the same boat though...mountain biking FTW. Assuming climate change prevents snow from falling.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

jtg said:


> ... Hills are way too crowded.


:iagree:

I usually get flamed when I say stuff like this...


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Manicmouse said:


> Yes, because we have mountains in these here parts unlike certain flat countries in Eastern Europe!


so I have to drive 24h (one way) to alps once or twice a year to spend a week on a real mountain  We also have some shity 300ft micro resorts and 200ft snowdome  to bad, last winter was without snow :shrug:


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

kosmoz said:


> so I have to drive 24h (one way) to alps once or twice a year to spend a week on a real mountain  We also have some shity 300ft micro resorts and 200ft snowdome  to bad, last winter was without snow :shrug:


so clearly you are a master expert on the nuances of skiing riding around on those micro resorts and snowdomes. got it.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Alkasquawlik said:


> so clearly you are a master expert on the nuances of skiing riding around on those micro resorts and snowdomes. got it.


yeah, right, skiing is sooo dificult to learn.. I remember seeing some ladies, aged like my mother, who were riding no problem from day 1st (had an instructor). My brother, after a week in micro resort without taking any instructo,r was able to ride blacks in real mountains, and by saying ride I mean carving, not skiding, and legs together, not wide spread. Plus all these old vanillas in resorts, we see all the time, with hands in pockets on reds... So yes, it's very difficult to learn skiing :signlol:


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

kosmoz said:


> *yeah, right, skiing is sooo dificult to learn..* I remember seeing some ladies, aged like my mother, who were riding no problem from day 1st (had an instructor).


Wasn't that the argument people were making that you disagreed with? That skiing is easier to learn than snowboarding, but MUCH harder to get good at? Thanks for proving my argument.




> My brother, after a week in micro resort without taking any instructo,r was able to ride blacks in real mountains, and by saying ride I mean carving, not skiding, and legs together, not wide spread.


I guarantee you his style and form were shit. Many people can"ride" down blacks that have no business being anywhere near that slope. Just because you made it top to bottom without eating shit doesn't really mean much.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I agree with the poster who said there is no point arguing about skiing vs snowboarding difficulty level. Plenty of skiers are great people and steller athletes ontop of it. The snow wars are dumb. 

People's egos can, many times, come into their assement of which is harder. From my experience, I had a very easy time learing to ski with no formal instruction but learning to board back in the 80's took me 2 days of getting the $%^&* beaten out of me by catching edges and crashing. 

I never progressed to an advanced skier since I gave it up when I picked up snowboarding. Skiing was fun, but snowboarding was more fun. Skiing was much "clunkier" and snowboarding was "flowier".


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

deagol said:


> I agree with the poster who said there is no point arguing about skiing vs snowboarding difficulty level.


yeah I'd be curious to see the same debate on a skiing forum.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

td.1000 said:


> yeah I'd be curious to see the same debate on a skiing forum.


They are pointless as they quickly dissolve into a discussion about penny loafers and man purses.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

f00bar said:


> They are pointless as they quickly dissolve into a discussion about penny loafers and man purses.


And how many "theCHIVE" stickers you can fit on your ski's, boots, poles, and helmet.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

deagol said:


> I agree with the poster who said there is no point arguing about skiing vs snowboarding difficulty level. Plenty of skiers are great people and steller athletes ontop of it. The snow wars are dumb.


Snow wars are dumb. Skiers vs snowboarders argument is dumb, but there IS a different difficulty level to both of them.



> People's egos can, many times, come into their assement of which is harder.


Shot at me?



> From my experience, I had a very easy time learing to ski with no formal instruction but learning to board back in the 80's took me 2 days of getting the $%^&* beaten out of me by catching edges and crashing.
> 
> Skiing was fun, but snowboarding was more fun. Skiing was much "clunkier" and snowboarding was "flowier".


Agreed, as this was my experience as well.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Alkasquawlik said:


> ...
> 
> Shot at me?
> ...


No, not at all. It's on both sides. Sometimes made by skiers (who are also freinds) saying skiing is harder. A good portion of people want to believe that whatever they do is the hardest best coolest thing out there. My brother-in-law and a freind take pot shots like this at me in good fun thinking it will get under my skin, but it doesn't. They do have egos, though... it's hard to admit that what the guy sitting next to you on the lift is doing may be "harder" than what you are doing, but really who cares?

Skiing vs Snowbaording vs Teli-skiing
Mountain biking vs Roadbiking
etc....

I do my sports 'cuz I love them, without regard for if they are harder/cooler than whatever I am not doing.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

deagol said:


> Skiing vs Snowbaording vs Teli-skiing
> Mountain biking vs Roadbiking
> etc....


Dressage vs show jumping vs cross-country vs endurance vs western vs classical vs steeple vs... 
Endless useless arguments among equestrians. (Tho, eventing is clearly the hardest best coolest thing )


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Do people really take these arguments seriously? I always figured they are like the banter scenes in Gran Torino between Clint and the barber. I can't believe a single person actually gets butt hurt over such things.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

my skier friends are perfectly happy knowing they can go waaay faster than me, and I'm perfectly happy knowing I can take a jump and not die. that's pretty much as far is it goes.

also, I'm not sure how this thread ended up here.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

td.1000 said:


> my skier friends are perfectly happy knowing they can go waaay faster than me, and I'm perfectly happy knowing I can take a jump and not die. that's pretty much as far is it goes.
> 
> also, I'm not sure how this thread ended up here.


My group is always mixed. Even got a mate who prefers blades - who am i to judge? Not many of the skiers can keep up with me though and there's even less who will pop off the side and follow me through the trees! Fun is the most important ingredient, other than that I couldn't give a fuck what other people are doing as long as they're enjoying themselves. I can just about ski but the fact that it's theoretically possible for my feet to go in opposite directions is not my idea of fun at all.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

at least i can sit down when i get tired after a run:rofl2:


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

driving a car in a circle is hard, you need to know your car, how caster, toe-in and brake ballace works and influeces car behaviour, learn heel-toe technique, if it's turbo, break with left leg and at the same moment accelerate to keep boost, yes, it's hard. But is it so hard to drive it in the streets?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

kosmoz said:


> driving a car in a circle is hard, you need to know your car, how caster, toe-in and brake ballace works and influeces car behaviour, learn heel-toe technique, if it's turbo, break with left leg and at the same moment accelerate to keep boost, yes, it's hard. But is it so hard to drive it in the streets?


Oh man quit with the terrible metaphors


----------

